# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ziektekosten pleegkinderen volledig vergoed - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ziektekosten pleegkinderen volledig vergoed*
*Trouw -** 14 uur geleden*
(Novum) - Aanvullende ziektekosten voor pleegkinderen die gedwongen uit huis zijn geplaatst worden vanaf 1 januari weer vergoed. Dat schrijft staatssecretaris van Welzijn en Volksgezondheid Clémence Ross (CDA) maandag aan de Tweede Kamer. *...* 
&#39;Geleidelijke invoering passende zorgbudgetten&#39; Stentor
Ziektekosten pleegkind volgend jaar weer volledig Stentor
*alle 17 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

